# Sealant recommendations pls



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

About to polish my dark blue audi and trying to decide on a sealer to use. 
I'd like something that lasts maybe at least 3 months but is as durable as possible to protect paint. 

I've looked into ceramic coating but feel it's a lot of money and seems application can be a hit or a miss for a first timer. 

Any recommendations hugely appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have Wowo's crystal sealant on mine and it's very good. Got to be careful on application though as it can be tricky. If it's going on bare paint it's easier to use and will do 9 months. Also can be used on glass and as a wheel sealant. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Auto finesse tough coat after using tough prep are very good. I would look at gyeon can coat https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/gyeon-q2-can-coat or Sonax protect and shine https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid#page=1&top=427&

these are both pretty much spray and wipe products I have used the Sonax and it is great, the Gyeon will be my next purchase.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Gyeon cancoat, finish care 1000p, menzerna power lock, britemax ee2.0., af tough coat, prima epic are all great and easy to use options


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Britemax EE2.0 is not bad to use. Used for the first time last weekend. In testing Britemax mentioned they got to 9 months and it was still protecting i believe. Well worth a look.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't tried any of those mentioned above but for ease of use I can recommend Adams Liquid Sealant and SMARTWAX Smartsealant. 

Both give a great finish on dark colours and exceptionally easy to apply and remove you would get at least a couple of months out of each.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would expect most sealants to be able to last 3 months. One option could be Autoglyms EGP. There was a great test several years ago and one of the longest lasting products was good old Extra Gloss Protection.

I have no experience of paint coatings but there does seem to be a few very easy to apply products for sale.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolfgang Deap Gloss Paint Sealant v3.0 gives a great finish, apply, leave for approx 1 hour before buffing off then let it cure for 12 hours


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Polishangel master sealant or try some angelwax enigma on your blue


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Do yourself a favour and get some Fusso Coat from soft 99 and never look back.






http://nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/879/

Hopefully some other satisfied Fusso users will also chime in!


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks guys.
Heard a lot of good things about Wolfgang sealant. Not really heard of most of the others. 
The fusso looks interesting.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Sonax polymer net shield coupled with brilliant shine detailer post washing. This combination is pretty much as close to a ceramic coating as you'll find. It lasts ages, isn't overly fussy to use and looks great. Totally under rated combo.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wilco said:


> Sonax polymer net shield coupled with brilliant shine detailer post washing. This combination is pretty much as close to a ceramic coating as you'll find. It lasts ages, isn't overly fussy to use and looks great. Totally under rated combo.


Still using it?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I use it on other people's cars where I know upkeep and regular maintenance won't be paramount. It lasts simple as that and the beading and sheeting are very impressive.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Wilco said:


> I use it on other people's cars where I know upkeep and regular maintenance won't be paramount. It lasts simple as that and the beading and sheeting are very impressive.


It's still holding on on my Mum's Honda, and I put it on there last October...


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

success with Carlack LLS for years, lasts well and is easily put on


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Steelgost: How many car you can get from one bottle?


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Tac systems moonlight easy to use and lasts a long time or tac quartz max which is even easier to use but doesn't last as long

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Wilco said:


> Sonax polymer net shield coupled with brilliant shine detailer post washing. This combination is pretty much as close to a ceramic coating as you'll find. It lasts ages, isn't overly fussy to use and looks great. Totally under rated combo.


Tried that combo. Didnt last more than 2-3 washes in the swedish winter, with degreasers and so on, so it went in the trashcan


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

mikster said:


> Tried that combo. Didnt last the swedish winter, with degreasers and so on, so it went in the trashcan


What did last?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Sonax Extreme can go over the top of a filler polish like AG SRP or does it remove it ?

Thanks.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you mean the Sonax sealants in the spray cans (NPT or PNS), they will be fine. 

NPT is easier to work with, does not harden as fast as PNS. 

PNS is supposed to be used on clean paint (they suggest using their paint cleaner) but no such requirement for NPT. 

I would leave SRP for an hour before applying anything on top. Apply NPT with a sponge or MF pad. 

If you find it sticky, you can spray your applicator with a mist of water and it goes on a lot easier. You end up with less on the paint, so I criss-cross the application for two coats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, I've just read the same on the Sonax website. :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

tosh said:


> If you mean the Sonax sealants in the spray cans (NPT or PNS), they will be fine.
> 
> NPT is easier to work with, does not harden as fast as PNS.
> 
> ...


^This, I think PNS lasts longer and provides more uv protection from fading, but you only need worry about that if you've no clear coat hense I use it on an old van..


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

i rate red mist use it after every wash or every other to keep it topped up


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Zanio brand


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

sm81 said:


> Steelgost: How many car you can get from one bottle?


It comes in an aerosol which you spray onto a foam applicator. Makes it a bit hard to judge usage but my guess would be 4 ordinary size cars (ordinary = family hatchback eg Focus, Golf etc)


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

steelghost said:


> It comes in an aerosol which you spray onto a foam applicator. Makes it a bit hard to judge usage but my guess would be 4 ordinary size cars (ordinary = family hatchback eg Focus, Golf etc)


Thanks for that.
Good to know


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

minimum 10 applications


----------

